# TRU Ball ArmorTech HD Sight Pins & lights



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried adding an extra pin to one of these sights? The one I just bought has 4 pins, but I am thinking of adding a 5th. Also, will it accept almost any brand of light fixture or do I need to buy an Axcel brand of light? Any other insights that you guys have on the sight is appreciated! 

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure about adding pins, but i was able to use the light on my Trophy Ridge sight on my Armortech.

:izza:


----------



## bohunter0328 (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know if you can add a pin because of the micro-adjust. It would definately have to be a Armortech pin. As for the light, almost all brands are interchangable. I have a PSE light on mine.


----------

